# This Season's Account Open!



## Mattuk

This lad came out very late on as the photo may show! I would liked to have nailed his mate but he wouldn't offer his neck so this one got the air mail special!


----------



## Mattuk

Sorry the photo's so crap!


----------



## Antlerz22

Dang, another victim of the death wand. Quit waving that wand around its scaring me!


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you A22.


----------



## On a call

Hey good photo if you ask me...I sure see him well enough.

Might start calling you the wack master


----------



## El Gato Loco

Hey Matt,

Here is the one I fixed up for you....


----------



## On a call

Wow..even better boss man !!


----------



## Mattuk

Thats better, thank you Chris.


----------



## bones44

Congrats Matt. Is that a muntjac?


----------



## hassell

Thanks Chris, you can do magic because now I see its horns a larger.

Congrats. on the shoot, time of kill?


----------



## Mattuk

bones44 said:


> Congrats Matt. Is that a muntjac?


No Tom its a fallow pricket! That would be a world record muntjac!









Thanks Tom and Rick.

Sorry for the crap photo's, I have just upgraded my point and shoot camera today for you all, might send the old one to Dave so he can have an upgrade too!


----------



## bones44

So a pricket is a spike horn I assume ?


----------



## Mattuk

It sure is sir.


----------



## Mattuk

hassell said:


> Thanks Chris, you can do magic because now I see its horns a larger.
> 
> Congrats. on the shoot, time of kill?


8.30ish, right on dark.


----------



## Mattuk

Just ordered this point and shoot camera so photo quality should improve.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fujifilm-FinePix-AX250-Digital-Camera/dp/B00381KGCK/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1


----------



## Antlerz22

Mattuk said:


> Just ordered this point and shoot camera so photo quality should improve.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...ef=pd_rhf_p_t_1


You dont need anything more that YOU point and shoot----stuff dies


----------



## youngdon

Nice deer Matt.


----------



## Mattuk

Thanks Don, If he'd been a menil I'd have let him walk but he was a back phase so I couldn't help it.


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Thats a nice pricket Matt! I believe I would have to bleach his skull and he would go up on the wall!



On a call said:


> Hey good photo if you ask me...I sure see him well enough.
> 
> Might start calling you the wack master


Hahahaha... thats what I call my little puberty stricken nephew!


----------



## Mattuk

Thanks DM.


----------



## Mattuk

New camera just turned up so hopefully the night time photo's will be better from now on!


----------



## youngdon

Is that the black phase deer we saw in an earlier game cam photo ? I thought the other was smaller, so probably not.


----------



## Mattuk

Bleep Me! Good spot Don I'd forgot about that!


----------



## Mattuk

Mattuk said:


> New camera just turned up so hopefully the night time photo's will be better from now on!


----------



## Mattuk

Oh crap thats not much better is it! Hope its just a case of playing with the settings!


----------



## Antlerz22

Mattuk said:


> Oh crap thats not much better is it! Hope its just a case of playing with the settings!


I have problems with night shots too. Was told to go to manual setting, open the aperture to max, set the flash to flicker before finally flashing as ALL cameras require light to focus IF in auto focus. I also use a higher iso number. Once you find one you like, remeber those settings and they will work a majority of the time. But its still easier said than done.


----------



## Mattuk

Thanks A22 but if it was my DSLR I wouldn't be having any problems but this is this a point and shoot! I'm not having my wildlife photography DSLR rolling around the landrover! As you may well know settings on basic point and shoots are limited! Hmmm....... I think everything will have to be photographed will the help of the landrover lights!


----------



## Mattuk

This is my Sony DSLR.


----------



## Mattuk

Which doesn't look fantastic, maybe a new flash gun and only only take it with me if I'm heading out with the rifle. I just hate crap photo's!


----------



## Antlerz22

Mattuk said:


> Thanks A22 but if it was my DSLR I wouldn't be having any problems but this is this a point and shoot! I'm not having my wildlife photography DSLR rolling around the landrover! As you may well know settings on basic point and shoots are limited! Hmmm....... I think everything will have to be photographed will the help of the landrover lights!


That should help alot, maybe even get closer--but then you might not get all in the frame. I take my dslr even to the toolies but it stays in its padded case and in a spot in the truck where it doesnt move around. I just drive more careful and watch the ruts and bumps more.


----------



## Antlerz22

Mattuk said:


> Which doesn't look fantastic, maybe a new flash gun and only only take it with me if I'm heading out with the rifle. I just hate crap photo's!


Even with flash set to full and aperture wide open it still has to be in a reasonable distance with my dslr. Mine sometimes as well come out darker than I wanted.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Night time shots require a high ISO setting, and a real good flash and you gotta be CLOSE!

I took these shots recently with a $4000 DSLR. As you can see, I have blur because of the super slow shutter speed and I am running about 1000 ISO (no flash). So the quality of camera does not matter. Without light, a camera cannot function so you HAVE to introduce light somehow. When it's dark you lose autofocus too which is something a lot of us take for granted.


----------



## bones44

Matt, that new camera is so bad you can't even see the deer laying in front of you......


----------



## Mattuk

I'm going to ignore that or I'll have to take a trip to Michigan!


----------



## youngdon

I think I heard him say "bring it Brit Boy".


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Hey Chris, was that one of those deals where you take full coverage out on your truck a week before and it "accidentally" catches on fire???


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> I think I heard him say "bring it Brit Boy".


----------



## youngdon

That's not Chris's truck....It's still upright !


----------



## youngdon

No seriously ! It looks like a training exercise....either that or the guy didn't pull to the right as the firetruck approached w/ lights and siren.


----------



## El Gato Loco

LOL yea... that was training a few weeks ago.


----------



## youngdon

Does the new guy have to bring the marshmallows ?


----------

